# Will cable card still work if I cancel TiVo?



## congregator (Feb 17, 2020)

I have a TiVo Bolt with cablecard and Comcast cable. I'm thinking about canceling TiVo, if I do will I still be able to watch my cable channels? Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

congregator said:


> I have a TiVo Bolt with cablecard and Comcast cable. I'm thinking about canceling TiVo, if I do will I still be able to watch my cable channels? Thanks.


Watch, probably. Record, unlikely. No guide. I assume you mean "cancel Comcast". If you cancel your TiVo, I don't know what that means. But if you cancel your TV service but keep your internet from Comcast, they will probably want you to return the card.


----------



## congregator (Feb 17, 2020)

No, I mean cancel TiVo. I don't want to get rid of cable just yet so wondering if the cable cards will still function with or without a TiVo subscription. I understand I won't be able to record or have a guide.


----------



## vaquero (Jan 14, 2020)

Can't you just cancel your Tivo service, then see what happens? If you don't like the results, you can start up Tivo service again. Also, if you cancel Tivo, they may make you an offer you can't refuse.


----------



## congregator (Feb 17, 2020)

Yeah I'll probably just do that. Just not at home atm and was wondering if anyone had already tried this. Thanks.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Even though you wouldn't have guide data, I wonder if that would keep you from setting up manual recordings? So if you know your show comes on Mondays at 8 on channel 4, would not having the TiVo service prevent you from doing that?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

My addled memory from on old S2 was that without service, you have no guide data, but can still watch live TV and set up manual recording. YMMV.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Without a CableCARD you will have other issues due to the lack of mapping frequencies to channel numbers. See Tivo Customer Support Community.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

lol. Welcome to TCF congregator, where many folks don't actually read your question before answering.

You'd think with just a one-line question people would understand what you are asking. It is crazy.


----------



## congregator (Feb 17, 2020)

Donbadabon said:


> lol. Welcome to TCF congregator, where many folks don't actually read your question before answering.
> 
> You'd think with just a one-line question people would understand what you are asking. It is crazy.


:tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy:


----------



## congregator (Feb 17, 2020)

Update: I called and cancelled yesterday afternoon but as of this morning I still have TiVo service. Waiting.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

congregator said:


> Update: I called and cancelled yesterday afternoon but as of this morning I still have TiVo service. Waiting.


I hope you disconnected the Tivo from the internet first. If not do it. You will still get about 10 days of guide if you do this. Also you should Max out your shows to fill the DVR.

Yes the cablecard still works, just don't do any system changes like rerun guided setup.

Your Tivo can still watch Live TV and shows already recorded after the guide runs out. You can also pause live TV.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I don't think you will get any TIVO up dates to it's software either. Does TIVO send any type of signal to the unit to disable it when you cancel the service?


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

SNJpage1 said:


> I don't think you will get any TIVO up dates to it's software either. Does TIVO send any type of signal to the unit to disable it when you cancel the service?


Yes, that's why you should disconnect it from the internet first. That way it works for a few more weeks. Otherwise the guide and recording stop immediately.


----------



## congregator (Feb 17, 2020)

exactly when do they send the signal? I still have service and and have never disconnected from the internet. I was also just charged for another month which I was trying to avoid.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

congregator said:


> exactly when do they send the signal? I still have service and and have never disconnected from the internet. I was also just charged for another month which I was trying to avoid.


Did they say it would cancel at the end of your billing period? Did you get a confirmation #?

It usually cancels at the end of the billing period unless you push for them to cancel it now. Just disconnect the internet a day or so before your billing cycle ends.


----------



## congregator (Feb 17, 2020)

2 or 3 hours after I called to cancel I was billed for another month. Was not given a confirmation number, guess I'll have to call again.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

congregator said:


> 2 or 3 hours after I called to cancel I was billed for another month. Was not given a confirmation number, guess I'll have to call again.


Log into your account at tivo.com and look under My Support. There should be a Case # for your cancellation request.


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

Did you fulfill your service commitment? Might be an early termination fee.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

congregator said:


> No, I mean cancel TiVo. I don't want to get rid of cable just yet so wondering if the cable cards will still function with or without a TiVo subscription. I understand I won't be able to record or have a guide.


cable cards are not provided by Tivo, so why would you think they are tied to needing Tivo service for the cable cards to work


----------



## congregator (Feb 17, 2020)

LarryAtHome said:


> Did you fulfill your service commitment? Might be an early termination fee.


I've had TiVo for many years.


----------



## congregator (Feb 17, 2020)

ajwees41 said:


> cable cards are not provided by Tivo, so why would you think they are tied to needing Tivo service for the cable cards to work


Cable cards in a vacuum don't work, they need a TiVo box. As for whether or not cable cards need the service, it's a reasonable question, unlike your condescending remark .


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

never mind


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

congregator said:


> Cable cards in a vacuum don't work, they need a TiVo box.


There are other devices that can accept CableCARDs. For example, long ago, I remember seeing TVs w/CableCARD slots. And, yes I know those stopped shipping long ago.

I've also personally rented for a few days a cable co's set top box with a CableCARD bolted into it.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

ajwees41 said:


> cable cards are not provided by Tivo, so why would you think they are tied to needing Tivo service for the cable cards to work


The card is inside the Tivo and it could be disabled after cancellation by un-pairing it. Sounds like a logical question to me.

By the way it does still work.

Oops, I see the OP already said this almost verbatim.


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

I think op will start getting unbearable nag messages about guide data running out which will make using the tivo unbearable. Also the bolt
needs to connect to the mothership to keep the clock current; without that connection the clock will fall behind by hours then days (unlike other tivo series experiencing lack of internet connections that just drift by a few seconds everyday). I experienced the clock problem after a hurricane that knocked out power and cable for days. My Roamios were okaywhile my Bolt had horrible clock drift.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

schatham said:


> The card is inside the Tivo and it could be disabled after cancellation by un-pairing it. Sounds like a logical question to me.
> 
> By the way it does still work.
> 
> Oops, I see the OP already said this almost verbatim.


it was the case the card would be disabled during a tivo outage which it hasn't been


----------



## DaveB673 (Jan 1, 2020)

leswar said:


> I think op will start getting unbearable nag messages about guide data running out which will make using the tivo unbearable. Also the bolt
> needs to connect to the mothership to keep the clock current; without that connection the clock will fall behind by hours then days (unlike other tivo series experiencing lack of internet connections that just drift by a few seconds everyday). I experienced the clock problem after a hurricane that knocked out power and cable for days. My Roamios were okaywhile my Bolt had horrible clock drift.


I was wondering about that, after I bought a used TiVo Bolt off Ebay. This one I am only using OTA. It does connect and get Guide info. It will also stop/pause a live show, but you cannot record a show. And, when you look at the Guide, it looks fine, but the info button has a line that says TiVo Service Account closed. You also get that message if you hit the record button. But, this is still an experimental unit for me, so that really doesn't matter...


----------

